# Spree to Milwaukee?



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Read it all here.

http://www.nydailynews.com/2002-07-16/Metro_Sports/Basketball/a-157647.asp


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Heh, I really don't know why any team would want Spree at this point. Milwaukee is better off by keeping Big Dog. Trade Cassell if you have to...but a SF is key to a team, because they have to be able to do a little bit of everything, and Glen does everything better than Spreewell.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I think that Spree is overrated, I mean everyone always make a big deal out of him, but anytime I have watched him play I never say a great game, he did have a few games with 30, and 40+ points but that's it.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *the_truth *
> I think that Spree is overrated, I mean everyone always make a big deal out of him, but anytime I have watched him play I never say a great game, he did have a few games with 30, and 40+ points but that's it.


Totally agree, but the team can also make you look bad, but then again Spree wasn't all that on Golden St. either.


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

I've heard this rumor too. I think it would benefit both teams. I think the Bucks just need a change after their dissappointing season last year. Spreewell is a much better defender then Robinson, but Robinson does add more rebounds. I don't think Spree is overrated he just gets highly publicized because he is in a big market.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*SPREE to me is more of a SG not a SF which they play him at NY.*

He'll get toasted playing taller ( or avg. height ) SF in the WEST and he was playing SG for GSW


----------



## simmasta2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Although Sprewell is a good NBA player the Knicks have to do something with Him and/or Houston. The tandem wouldve been broken up years ago if the Knicks didnt heat up and the right time getting to the championship in a lockout year. Yet you cant really downplay the second place finish or the way the Knicks got Latreel trading players like Herb Williams(who although is my favorite Buck player every... but was a little to old) and John Stark(shouldnt even go there). Many teams are undersized especially in the east but the Knicks starting lineup looks like this
PG- Frankie Williams
SG-Allan Houston
SF-Latreel Spreewell
PF-Antino Mcdyess
C-Curt Thomas 6'10"
Being outsized at center gives the media just another reason to nag Scott Layden. In my mind id raher see the Knicks rebuild using this and next years draft too help them. There pick at 7 could have been easily used on Butler. Now with Butler playing his normal position at the 3 you can trade away all your higher payed players for draft picks.


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

well how about the fact that the league thinks that Milwaukee is soft... maybe Spree would make them "appear" better...

hehehe

peace


----------

